# BSNL to soon increase minimum post FUP broadband speed to 1Mbps



## TechnoBOY (Jul 29, 2016)

Laying a milestone in Indian broadband landscape, countries largest broadband provider BSNL will soon increase the minimum broadband speed from existing 512Kbps to 1Mbps across all its unlimited plans. The new tariff will come into effect from August 1st, 2016 on PAN India basis cites a source.
BSNL to soon increase minimum post FUP broadband speed to 1Mbps will private operators follow the same

Edit *1 Mbps is live!!*


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2016)

About time.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> About time.


They should have done this long long back!


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2016)

is it applicable to their subscribers in west bengal?will they get a constant 1 mbps speed even after the depletion of their fup limit from 1st aug 2016?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> is it applicable to their subscribers in west bengal?will they get a constant 1 mbps speed even after the depletion of their fup limit from 1st aug 2016?


As far as i know its applicable for all users!They also increased FUP limit from 1GB to 2 GB!


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2016)

i just checked the updated tariffs at bsnl's website-it only shows that the fup limit has increased from 1 to 3 gb but makes no mention whatsoever of any changes in speed-post FUP the speed is still gonna be 512 kbps like it was earlier.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2016)

There's no official news from BSNL, in their site. Only other sites report 1Mbps FUP.


----------



## Shah (Jul 31, 2016)

Flash said:


> There's no official news from BSNL, in their site. Only other sites report 1Mbps FUP.



I received a SMS from BSNL. It is indeed true. 

Check the comments section, Several others have received such messages too.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2016)

Shah said:


> I received a SMS from BSNL. It is indeed true.
> 
> Check the comments section, Several others have received such messages too.


Comments where? telecomtalk.info article?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2016)

so what's failtel going to do now?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it true? Are you guys getting 1Mbps post FUP?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 1, 2016)

Even though my fup limit has depleted,i'm still getting 1 mbps download speeds(even after restarting my router)-lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2016)

It is 1mbps after FUP limit is exhausted. There was advertisements in the newspaper yesterday.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> so what's failtel going to do now?


failtel is faaaaaine. What about ACT. They provide 256kbps after 20GB FUP. It is ridiculous for someone who has been using 2mbps speed till 20GB. I hope all ISPs take a note and dont ditch that note, do something about it.
Any reason to make sudden changes in plan? or this was coming all along and only I was not aware of it?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 1, 2016)

^bsnl's subscriber base has been decreasing steadily for quite some time-it may be a last ditch attempt on their part to save their company.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2016)

okk. But this came all of a sudden. It is good that they finally decided. Why this didn't happen earlier? Did they lay some cables down in this past one year or they were capable of this 1Mbps speed from the beginning but were just penny pinching kinda keeping all things and unwilling to give?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 1, 2016)

Is this good news for MTNL too ? (Delhi wala BSNL )


Please don't say noo :/


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 1, 2016)

Has anyone got the new BSNL plan in Maharashtra?



TheSloth said:


> failtel is faaaaaine. What about ACT. They provide 256kbps after 20GB FUP. It is ridiculous for someone who has been using 2mbps speed till 20GB. I hope all ISPs take a note and dont ditch that note, do something about it.
> Any reason to make sudden changes in plan? or this was coming all along and only I was not aware of it?



ACT with 256Kbps! Which plan is that?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2016)

the cheapest plan in bengaluru. 256kbps after FUP.

- - - Updated - - -

plan cost is 675. but after taxand all it comes around 750/month


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 1, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> the cheapest plan in bengaluru. 256kbps after FUP.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> plan cost is 675. but after taxand all it comes around 750/month



I wouldn't really complain about that. You have better plans available if you wanted more data like 1049Rs. plan @30Mbps with 50GB FUP limit. With BSNL the FUP data limit itself is very low like 5GB for 675Rs. plan that's why everyone focuses on the speed after FUP. You cannot easily consume a lot of data at lower speeds.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> the cheapest plan in Bangalore. 256kbps after FUP.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> plan cost is 675. but after taxand all it comes around 750/month


You have many alternative in Bangalore.Don't you?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> You have many alternative in Bangalore.Don't you?


if you mean by ISPs, then ACT has better customer support. also Airtel and all are costly. If you are talking about ACT's other plans, then I can't afford those. But still, 256kbps is speed of ancient times. In chennai, ACT lowest post FUP speed is 512kbps. I expect same if not 1mbps.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> if you mean by ISPs, then ACT has better customer support. also Airtel and all are costly. If you are talking about ACT's other plans, then I can't afford those. But still, 256kbps is speed of ancient times. In chennai, ACT lowest post FUP speed is 512kbps. I expect same if not 1mbps.


Whats about hathway..?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 2, 2016)

I didn't hear much about hathway from the people(my contacts) here. And also, ACT main office is very near from my place, I can go there to complain if they don't show up soon. Also, If ACT would not had this 650 plan then I might have thought about other ISPs seriously. Only G broadband I heard had better plans but then customer service isn't upto the mark.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 2, 2016)

But BSNL hasn't updated/upgraded the info onto their site/page.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> But BSNL hasn't updated/upgraded the info onto their site/page.


Seems they don't want people to know!Or may be they are testing if they can handle 1 Mbps IDK!?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm still at the old plan :crying_NF:


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 2, 2016)

for me nothing has changed. I am on 1445 plan still getting 2mbps


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> for me nothing has changed. I am on 1445 plan still getting 2mbps


Post fup or pre fup


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 2, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Post fup or pre fup



He wouldn't have consumed 30GB in 2 days. I have the same plan and no change in speed. The new plan is supposed to give 4mbps.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> He wouldn't have consumed 30GB in 2 days. I have the same plan and no change in speed. The new plan is supposed to give 4mbps.


What about post FUP speed?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 3, 2016)

I am on BBG Combo ULD1495 Plan.
But still no change about the updated bandwidth onto BSNL's site!!!!:yawn2_NF::confused_NF::sleepy_NF:


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2016)

Increased bandwidth - Circular


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

So 1Mbps after FUP is real. Happy to see the broadband speed in 3 digits. 
XXXkB/s


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2016)

^^ Which plan are you on?


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ which plan are you on?


uld 545.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 3, 2016)

From the above link:


BBG Combo ULD 845 Upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, 1Mbps beyondBBG Combo ULD 945Upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

What ???!!!!


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2016)

^ It's a typo, I think. Other circular says, the minimum is increase from 512 to 1mbps
*tamilnadu.bsnl.co.in/cfa/adcirculars/010816_1mbps_speed ad in tn web.pdf


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 3, 2016)

nac said:


> Increased bandwidth - Circular


Thanks,Mate.
But it is for TN Circle.
Heard it that this increase in min. bandwidth will be PAN Indian.
What about Kolkata/Calcutta circle???


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Heard it that this increase in min. bandwidth will be PAN Indian.
> What about Kolkata/Calcutta circle???


Should be the same across India, I guess. If there is no update on online for Kolkata circle, then you can wait and see what's your speed post FUP.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> What about post FUP speed?



Post FUP 1445 plan
Original speed: 1Mbps 
Revised speed 1Mbps

It is no longer the best plan.

Still on 2 Mbps speed pre-FUP. Should have been 4mbps.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Post FUP 1445 plan
> Original speed: 1Mbps
> Revised speed 1Mbps
> 
> ...


Whats your max bandwidth?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks,Mate.
> But it is for TN Circle.
> Heard it that this increase in min. bandwidth will be PAN Indian.
> What about Kolkata/Calcutta circle???


Im in kerala, getting 1 Mbps..
Feels like my life is moving faster lol


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Whats your max bandwidth?



Only used 5 GB till now. Not crossed the limit yet.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Anything below 2 Mbps shouldn't be considered broadband.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Im in kerala, getting 1 Mbps..
> Feels like my life is moving faster lol


What about this (Calcutta District Telecom Circle)   ????!!!

BSNL_Broadband_Tariff_PostpaidPlans
Have a look at the BBG Combo ULD1495 Plan.

It is a oo_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

Whereas under Calcutta Telephones of BSNL,it clearly mentions :--->
 "* Upgradation of the bandwidth under ADSL Broadband Plans(Minimum 2Mbps Speed )* "
under the *Matchless Offers* Section where this info is rolling continuously.

Source : 
Calcutta Telephones

I am feeling very,very confused................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 4, 2016)

Its live for whole India.. !


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 5, 2016)

Calcutta Telephones under BSNL has kept the minimum speed at 512kbps deliberately.
They won't deliver 1Mbps whatever TRAI or Deptt. of Telecommunication orders.
They are a bunch of fu*KK@#%^&*(()a$$ho*es...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Calcutta Telephones under BSNL has kept the minimum speed at 512kbps deliberately.
> They won't deliver 1Mbps whatever TRAI or Deptt. of Telecommunication orders.
> They are a bunch of fu*KK@#%^&*(()a$$ho*es...



Perhaps they are yet to update their page, main BSNL website took 3 days (by Aug 3) to update details although was applicable from Aug 1st already.

Moreover, its no where mentioned on their page that there is any exception for KOLKATA or Bengal.. 
*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 5, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are getting 512kbps?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 6, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> So you are getting 512kbps?



No. 
I am getting 4Mbps as of now. But according to website (Calcutta Telephones) after 40GB when FUP comes,speed will decrease to 512kbps.

Though various Tram Cars plying along Kolkata are advertised by BSNL on their body surface,which clearly mentions,*minimum* broadband speed starts at 2 Mbps,with different plans and options briefly described.

- - - Updated - - -

At last updated the page of BSNL Postpaid Unlimited Combo Plans from Calcutta Telephones.
Mine is BBG Combo ULD1495.



Now feeling a bit of relief.:cool_NF:

- - - Updated - - -

My speed test result :--->
*speedtest.net.in/test/7139737


----------



## Charley (Aug 6, 2016)

Is there any change for Bangalore circle ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 6, 2016)

Charley said:


> Is there any change for Bangalore circle ?


Of course,the change is for whole of  India buddy.


----------



## Charley (Aug 7, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Of course,the change is for whole of  India buddy.



Great news buddy 

I want to see the broadband plans for bangalore. Is there any link? 

I'm on the Rs 875 plan


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 7, 2016)

Charley said:


> Great news buddy
> 
> I want to see the broadband plans for bangalore. Is there any link?
> 
> I'm on the Rs 875 plan


Upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, upto 1 Mbps beyond.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 7, 2016)

But @TechnoBOY,in Kolkata various private buses and Tram Cars are affixed with ads from BSNL(Calcutta Telephones) depicting *MINIMUM* Broadband speed *starting* from 2Mbps!!!!

Isn't that a bit confusing???


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 7, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> But @TechnoBOY,in Kolkata various private buses and Tram Cars are affixed with ads from BSNL(Calcutta Telephones) depicting *MINIMUM* Broadband speed *starting* from 2Mbps!!!!
> 
> Isn't that a bit confusing???


They must be talking about pre FUP speed.


----------



## Charley (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks,  do you have the link?

I want to upgrade my plan.



TechnoBOY said:


> Upto 2 Mbps till 10 GB, upto 1 Mbps beyond.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 7, 2016)

Charley said:


> Thanks,  do you have the link?
> 
> I want to upgrade my plan.


Check my post..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I am on UNTLD 845 combo plan and I am getting 1Mbps post FUP. I checked my usage and it has crossed 10GB this month. I am from Kolkata.


----------



## H2O (Aug 20, 2016)

I will soon downgrade the plan.

No use paying Rs 1445 for 10 odd GB extra.

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Check my post..



Love your DP!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2016)

Btw.. just common observation that regular surfing on 1mbps UL is actually at 2mbps even after FUP . FUP comes in play when you download large files ie. more than an mb or more but most of the regular pages are just bunch of smaller piece of data so are fetched at 2mbps. 

I hope this makes sense here  .. 

Nothing bad here.. this 1mbps thing is sweet and the way they use speed limiting.. its even sweeter :..  (for now).


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Btw.. just common observation that regular surfing on 1mbps UL is actually at 2mbps even after FUP . FUP comes in play when you download large files ie. more than an mb or more but most of the regular pages are just bunch of smaller piece of data so are fetched at 2mbps.
> 
> I hope this makes sense here  ..
> 
> Nothing bad here.. this 1mbps thing is sweet and the way they use speed limiting.. its even sweeter :..  (for now).



Nope. The download speed of short files are inaccurate because of the small sample size.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 22, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Nope. The download speed of short files are inaccurate because of the small sample size.



Could be .. but I concluded this because being a linux user I know how similar things are done.. eg. squid proxy can do bandwidth throttling but it uses a method where if file has size greater than certain limit then serve at given speed.. ie. can set it to drop speed to 512kbps if file size is more than 100kb .. it means all lesser sized files will be served at full available speed. 

Anyways, its nothing major to discuss.. was just an observation.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Could be .. but I concluded this because being a linux user I know how similar things are done.. eg. squid proxy can do bandwidth throttling but it uses a method where if file has size greater than certain limit then serve at given speed.. ie. can set it to drop speed to 512kbps if file size is more than 100kb .. it means all lesser sized files will be served at full available speed.
> 
> Anyways, its nothing major to discuss.. was just an observation.



Completely agree with you.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 24, 2016)

Anybody here using the "BBG Speed Combo ULD 1091 CS70" plan ? It used to be a 8 Mbps upto 60 GB and 512Kbps beyond plan. Can anybody confirm post-fup has been increased to 1Mbps ? 

TIA.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 24, 2016)

^On which circle are  you taking about?Definitely all BSNL Broadband plans have min. speed of 1Mbps after FUP.1Mbps is the default Broadband (Minimum)  spedd in India now.


----------



## dissel (Aug 24, 2016)

Wish BSNL reconsider the 1445 plan as now 4 mbps / 30 GB post - 1 mbps beyond instead 1.5 mbps beyond.

My point is here every plan get 512 kbps or 0.5 mbps raise post FUP - why not this plan ?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 25, 2016)

dissel said:


> Wish BSNL reconsider the 1445 plan as now 4 mbps / 30 GB post - 1 mbps beyond instead 1.5 mbps beyond.
> 
> My point is here every plan get 512 kbps or 0.5 mbps raise post FUP - why not this plan ?



Cause BSNL doesn't know math. And 1.5Mbps isn't the proper upgrade for 1445 plan. It should be atleast 2.5Mbps then it's overall value for money will be same as the cheaper plans.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 25, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^On which circle are  you taking about?Definitely all BSNL Broadband plans have min. speed of 1Mbps after FUP.1Mbps is the default Broadband (Minimum)  spedd in India now.


It's Karnataka circle.Bangalore to be specific. I know about the recent upgrade to 1Mbps. Wanted confirmation it applies to the 1091 plan since this plan is not available in all circles. Im using the 1445 plan currently and wanted to shift to a cheaper plan.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 25, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> It's Karnataka circle.Bangalore to be specific. I know about the recent upgrade to 1Mbps. Wanted confirmation it applies to the 1091 plan since this plan is not available in all circles. Im using the 1445 plan currently and wanted to shift to a cheaper plan.



Well if you have access to that kind of plan then you have access to other ISPs. Leave BSNL.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 25, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Well if you have access to that kind of plan then you have access to other ISPs. Leave BSNL.



How does a broadband plan translates to access to other ISPs? In my area , BSNL and Airtel are the only options. Had used Airtel earlier ,the only advantage in that is that the upload speeds are better than BSNL. BSNL surprisingly is rock solid for me. Speeds are nothing to be proud of. I got the 1445 plan just for the 1Mbps post FUP speeds. Now since most of the plans have been upgraded to 1Mbps, wanted to shift to a cheaper plans.


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> How does a broadband plan translates to access to other ISPs? In my area , BSNL and Airtel are the only options. Had used Airtel earlier ,the only advantage in that is that the upload speeds are better than BSNL. BSNL surprisingly is rock solid for me. Speeds are nothing to be proud of. I got the 1445 plan just for the 1Mbps post FUP speeds. Now since most of the plans have been upgraded to 1Mbps, wanted to shift to a cheaper plans.


Even the ULD545 plan will suffice you, then.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 25, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> How does a broadband plan translates to access to other ISPs? In my area , BSNL and Airtel are the only options. Had used Airtel earlier ,the only advantage in that is that the upload speeds are better than BSNL. BSNL surprisingly is rock solid for me. Speeds are nothing to be proud of. I got the 1445 plan just for the 1Mbps post FUP speeds. Now since most of the plans have been upgraded to 1Mbps, wanted to shift to a cheaper plans.



What I said is true then. You had access to Airtel. BSNL only provides those kind of plans where there is competition. For areas where there isn't any other ISP, the plans are garbage. I bet Airtel has better plans if you do calculate properly.


----------



## NathanaelTillman (Aug 27, 2016)

This article is good but BSNL not working other areas.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2016)

BSNL unveils unlimited wireline broadband plan at Rs 249 - The Economic Time



> State-run BSNL today said it will soon launch a promotional unlimited wireline broadband plan that effectively translates into less than Re 1 per GB download cost for subscribers if they use up to 300GB data in a month.
> 
> Under this plan, customers can download unlimited Broadband data without bothering about any data limit in GB. BSNL shall offer 2 Mbps speed under this plan


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 4, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> BSNL unveils unlimited wireline broadband plan at Rs 249 - The Economic Time



"*After six months*, customer will be migrated to one of the regular broadband plan based on the choice of the customer," BSNL said.


----------



## Charley (Sep 4, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> BSNL unveils unlimited wireline broadband plan at Rs 249 - The Economic Time
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR]



Is this for existing Bangalore customers and does it have free 9 pm - 7 am calling? 



vivek.virgo said:


> "*After six months*, customer will be migrated to one of the regular broadband plan based on the choice of the customer," BSNL said.



- - - Updated - - -



Stormbringer said:


> It's Karnataka circle.Bangalore to be specific. I know about the recent upgrade to 1Mbps. Wanted confirmation it applies to the 1091 plan since this plan is not available in all circles. Im using the 1445 plan currently and wanted to shift to a cheaper plan.



Do you have the revised tariff & plans for bangalore?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 4, 2016)

vivek.virgo said:


> "*After six months*, customer will be migrated to one of the regular broadband plan based on the choice of the customer," BSNL said.



And it is for new customers only


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 4, 2016)

Charley said:


> Is this for existing Bangalore customers and does it have free 9 pm - 7 am calling?


sorry buddy i dont know


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2016)

Just an heads up.. Now. RS. 499 is their cheapest 1 mbps UL plan.


----------



## Charley (Sep 8, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Just an heads up.. Now. RS. 499 is their cheapest 1 mbps UL plan.



Is it possible to find out the bangalore broadband tariffs on self care?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 8, 2016)

bsnl updated their website here it is


----------



## Charley (Sep 9, 2016)

alienempire said:


> bsnl updated their website here it is



It will be Rs 1378 after taxes.

- - - Updated - - -

How to request it on the self care site?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2016)

Charley said:


> It will be Rs 1378 after taxes.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How to request it on the self care site?



You can't.. go to local CC and submit written request.


----------

